# Is API Super Ick Cure Liquid any good?



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

I got this stuff awhile ago and never used it since my Betta got better while on the AQS treatment.

I'm thinking another one of my fish has Ick or something Ick like since he's got little white dots on him, but it's on his fins and not really on his body and he isn't acting like he itches. I've had him on an AQS treatment for 10 days now and am thinking about trying this API liquid Ick Cure stuff. 

Has anyone had any experience with this?


I have other Ick fighting medications, but I wanted to test this one out to see.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Never used it. What are the ingredients?
I use Aquarisol to prevent ick and it' great stuff. 
Only had to treat ick once on a new fish and it went away overnight. 
I've heard that Coppersafe is the next best thing.


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

I have Maracide, Coppersafe, Quick Cure for Ick and Jungle Ick Guard.. I think i'm okay in the medicine department, i've used all of them before and I know Maracide worked really well last time I had to use it, better then the others. The Quick Cure was a waste of money and I don't think it works at all. 

I haven't gotten to use the API one before and was wondering if anyone else had used it/had any experience with it good or bad.


This is all the medication information I got on it:


Pcs/Ctn - 12's/ctn
Size - 4 oz
Usage - 118 U.S. gal / 447L

An effective treatment for ick (Ichthyopthirius). Help preplace the fish's natural sime layer which is destroyed by the disease.

* Kills the ick parasite, usually with 24 hours.
* Active ingredients : benzaldehyde green and povidone/colloid mixture.
* Use in freshwater and saltwater aquariums that do not contain invertebrates.
* 1 oz treats 30 U.S. gallons (113L).


----------

